# he filed for divorce today



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

After all his begging for more time, he filed for divorce today and asked his parents to come up on Memorial Day weekend. I've been asked "not to be around," which is fine with me. I can find somewhere to go, no problem. 

I'm scared but relieved, too. Time to move on.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I suppose it was a suprise but not (ya know what I mean)! Sorry that you are going through this....

I guess you were the one that wanted the divorce but he filed?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, girl! No one should be treated like that! But, then, there's no good time...sigh...it all hurts...


----------

